# Enclosure lighting



## FynSenth (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm the proud owner of 2 beautiful T's (B.smithi and L.klugi) and looking forward to expanding my collection in the future. In my previous home I wasn't allowed to keep pets (student housing) but I did anyway. Because I wasn't allowed my T's lived in an enclosure which resided in a specially manufactured closet which was locked most of the time. Now, finally, I can have them out in the open so I can see them a little more. The terrariums don't have any lighting build in but I would like them to be a little more visible. I've tried a small LED strip but especially my B.smithi seems to hate the light. I guess its a little to bright because it starts pacing and trying to escape its enclosure (actually biting the glass). This frantic behaviour ceases immediatly when I turn of the light. Now I know you're thinking, "how do you know the smithi dislikes the light and not the substrate or whatever." I use coco fibre and a little peat moss and it has a shelter which it uses most of the time so that shouldn't be the problem. Now for the question; what kind of light is known to make the T's a little more visible but doesn't get them pissed off. I don't want to use big light bulbs because they're just painfully ugly to look at in my opinion. 

So please, any suggestion?

Gr. Vince


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Apr 5, 2011)

You ever try using the light switch in your bedroom? I don't recommend any light directly on a Tarantula by any means. A good way too add stress onto the T in my opinion.


----------



## Hobo (Apr 5, 2011)

I just use a flashlight whenever I want to see 'em clearly. Most of the time they get whatever dim light trickles in from my covered window, and a very tiny incandescent aquarium bulb, which is really just a step above a nightlight.
I jsut use the light to make sure they get a better idea of when day/night is on cloudy days/winter. 

IME, having a bright light only makes them hide more, kind of defeating the purpose. You could probably do something with red light or whatever, but anything colored looks gaudy, in my opinion.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not really goona help you but I have kinda the same question.....put some pothos in several of my tanks and I have read that UV bulbs are bad for T's so what can I use for the plants?


----------



## Hatr3d (Apr 5, 2011)

I strongly suggest you to forget about putting lights in/out of your T enclosures, all Tarantulas are lucifugous animals, they hate light and since respect is the first feeling you should direct to your tarantulas you shouldn't put a light on 'em just for visibility purposes.

To mechanically answer your question: I think that very low lights on  the dark blue side of the spectrum should be more tolerable.

@ Armstrong: Any pothos plant does good with just room daylight, I have several of them both in enclosures and potted for ornamental purposes in my house and they never stop growing. No artifical lights obviously.


----------



## FynSenth (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, understood. So no lighting their previous living in the dark was better for them, haha. It actually is a shame because they are such remarkebly beautiful creatures. I guess, I'll keep the lighting to a minimum (just the lights of my livingroom). One more question; how about red lights? I've seen dozens of pictures on the net in tarantula housings.


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

Red lights work wonders! That's what I use. And it does not bother the tarantula. It is practically pitch black to them. I assume blue lights might work to. But I have no personal experience with blue lights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FynSenth (Apr 5, 2011)

So I could basicly use a strip op red LED's? Or are there any special red lights you should use?


----------



## jgod790 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't know what your talking about, I just get the red bulbs that every pet store should have. They are usually labeled "night time bulb" or something like that.


----------



## webbedone (Apr 5, 2011)

All tarantulas are nocturnal so the abhore light be definition, the trick is they are literally almost blind in the blue and red spectrum. I myself do not use any lighting for any of my Ts. A small flashlight is more than enough to quickly find your beloved pet/ take a good look/or do any maintanace or first aid work. If you absolutely MUST have a light on it for extended period of time make sure it is in the colour that Ts are blind to which is red and blue like previously stated, and that the bulbs you have are not high UV bulbs


----------



## FynSenth (Apr 5, 2011)

Something like this. http://www.leds-buy.nl/media/catalo...742ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/s/t/strip-24-r.gif Because I don't want to use bulbs...


----------



## webbedone (Apr 5, 2011)

That will be fine


----------



## grayhound (Apr 5, 2011)

jgod790 said:


> Red lights work wonders! That's what I use. And it does not bother the tarantula. It is practically pitch black to them. I assume blue lights might work to. But I have no personal experience with blue lights.


I agree..... RED led's are awesome, and don't bother your tarantula


----------



## FynSenth (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks! I'll go and find some right away. I think red LED's will even make them look a little more eerie too


----------



## curiousme (Apr 5, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> Not really goona help you but I have kinda the same question.....put some pothos in several of my tanks and I have read that UV bulbs are bad for T's so what can I use for the plants?


We use compact flourescents for our planted enclosures.  

Let it be said that not ALL Ts hate light.  Some are very photosensitive, but some will actually bask in it.

OP~ They make small round light fixtures that you can mount underneath a shelf that you just push to turn on.  They are battery operated, but that's the only additional idea I can think of.


----------



## Motorkar (Apr 5, 2011)

For photographing purpouses I use aquarium lightning, but few months now I prefer just a normal daylight and a fkesh.

For viewing purpouses or if I want to show someone my spiders, I use normal flashlight.


----------



## Armstrong5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok but I thought UV was bad for the T's and the red light bulbs from pet stores are red night time bulbs for herps which are UV bulbs?


----------



## HotPocket (Apr 5, 2011)

Armstrong5 said:


> Ok but I thought UV was bad for the T's and the red light bulbs from pet stores are red night time bulbs for herps which are UV bulbs?


The red bulbs are heat lamps for herps. Not uv so you are good to go. Just watch the wattage so you don't cook you pets because some of them can put off a lot of heat.


----------



## phily1579 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah i agree totally with Tym. Never use lights on a tarantula no matter what. The darker the room the betta. I use a flashlight when i need to c them. 

I am a tarantula, n i say Make my room Pitch Dark!! Thank u.

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

Also keep them out Of The sunLight, and Sun!!! Put them where the sun dont shine.. loli:clap:


----------



## curiousme (Apr 5, 2011)

You can get red bulbs that aren't heat bulbs at Walmart.


----------



## Unravel (Apr 6, 2011)

i use lights on one of my tanks that is planted and ive not seen a T show any reaction to it yet. They simply choose to stay out of their hides and the genic actually sits under the light. I use diffused fluorescent lights that add no heat. Also i have an experiencing friend who makes very elaborate planted set-ups for Ts and all of his are thriving, his regalis doesnt even hide during the day just sits there basking almost. I don't think having diffused lights that don't add heat is such a horrible practice if you provide ample cover/hides


----------



## sja69 (May 5, 2011)

phily1579 said:


> Put them where the sun dont shine.. loli:clap:


It's definately dark there!

So if I were to get one of these and put a flourescent or low-watt red bulb in would it be ok?...


----------



## grayzone (May 5, 2011)

i am not against using a red heat lamp, ESPECIALLY when its cold. i have used one the whole time ive had my l. parahybana.  id use the bulb during day, and then at nite, id shut it off and let temp drop down to house temp to "simulate night fall"?      however I DO NOT RECOMMEND what ever that thing from the previous post is ( critter keeper with bulb INSIDE)    that is just plain dumb in my opinion as the t could get near the bulb and cook.   unlikely , maybe but why risk it.


----------



## Nanchantress (May 5, 2011)

*Red rope lights*

I bought a red rope light from Home Depot for about $15.  I mounted it in my tarantula cabinet as seen in the picture.  From the front you cannot see the light rope directly because it is hidden behind a lip of wood along the cabinet front.  In the evenings it gives the cabinet a red glow and I can see my T's better.  Here is the info about the rope light from Home Depot:

The Hampton Bay 18 ft. Rope Light Kit features a flexible, red design perfect for illuminating railings, stairs and trim. This rope light is linkable up to 200 ft. when used with additional rope sections (not included).

Red 
Flexible with a 10mm diameter 
Quick-connection design 
Linkable up to 200 ft. 
3/8 in. heavy-duty PVC jacket is UV resistant 
5-volt incandescent bulbs spaced every 1 in. provide light 
UL listed for indoor and outdoor use 
Includes a 6 ft. power cord, mounting clips and hardware 
MFG Brand Name : Hampton Bay 
MFG Model # : ML-2W-18'-120V-R 
MFG Part # : ML-2W-18'-120V-R


----------



## LeonardSneed (Jun 22, 2011)

I have two rosies, a B. smithi and A. avicularia. I heat/light all of them with red bulbs I buy from petco. Tarantulas are blind to the red spectrum of light, so technically it is nearly/completely dark to them. I have 75 watt bulbs placed about 12-18 inches above the enclosure, then I have covers blocking 75% of the top of each tank. That way, the light only gets in a small area and does not heat the entire terrarium so the tarantula can regulate its own temp. I generally find them out basking for hours, and will eventually return to their homes on the opposite end of the cage. Being that they are in the path of direct light when basking, it is very obvious they are not bothered. Never use regular lights, and as far as I know blue lights may not be much better. I have only read that red lights are ok, but I have not heard of them being blind to the blue spectrum. I will have to look into that.


----------



## hardminder (Nov 11, 2021)

Hatr3d said:


> To mechanically answer your question: I think that very low lights on  the dark blue side of the spectrum should be more tolerable.


Aren't tarantulas specifically sensible to blue light and indifferent to red light ???


----------



## Craig73 (Nov 11, 2021)

hardminder said:


> Aren't tarantulas specifically sensible to blue light and indifferent to red light ???


The member you quoted hasn’t been on the board since 2012, might have been too much light exposure.  

Welcome to AB.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

